# Ruger P95's Competition?



## 813Cholo (Jan 19, 2011)

Hey IM thinking of getting a Ruger P95 and I was just wondering what are my other options? what other guns are on the market for the same price(300-350) as a P95


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

They are inexpensive guns and decent guns. Not my fav (the trigger is just so so). But, they work 100% and are reliable. 

I have prev owned 2 - as inexpensive car guns.

I would personally avoid any Taurus guns. Their quality control and customer service is in the toilet, no matter if someone tells you differently.

The other gun to consider is the Stoeger Cougar. Beretta made the cougar until recently. They then transferred the machinery to Stoeger, which Beretta owns.

So, it is 99% a Beretta. They are just a tiny bit more expensive than the Ruger.


----------



## 813Cholo (Jan 19, 2011)

that cougar is pretty nice im saving up right now, i got about $250 but when i get enough ill consider the cougar thx


----------



## dayid (Feb 24, 2011)

The Taurus 24/7 Pro is almost gainable for around $300-350. I believe Bud's has 'em for $298 right now. It's striker-fired, but is DA/SA, has a thumb safety (and decocker), can double-hit, and holds 17+1 9mm. It's thinner than the Ruger, and - being an owner of both - for me, has been more reliable (with feeding). The barrel is thicker and has a lot better polished feed ramp (and wider).


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

I have the Cougar 9mm and love it. The Rugers are as reported, reliable and well-built for the money, but I like the Cougar. It's a bit heavier and better looking to my eyes.
JMHO,
Eli :smt1099


----------



## jrhatcher (Oct 26, 2012)

Save a little extra and steer clear the Taurus, I bought a HIgh point out of ignorance as my first weapon and well Im sure you can imagine the regret. In addition to my p95dc which is literally an extention of me, I have been pleasantly suprised with the overall proformance of my Kahr cw9. Crimson makes a index pressure activated laser that couldnt seem more factory installed if it actually was. Asthetics are one thing but I'll put my P95dc group up against anyone and as for CC purposes it will boil down to what size of person. 6'5 and 275 gives me the best of both worlds but at the end of the day I will survive to talk about how Ruger saved my life again.


----------

